# Severe penalties for employers in crackdown on illegal workers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Officials in Australia are cracking down on illegal workers but it is employers who are getting the brunt of the tougher position on those who have employees without the right visa arrangements. New regulations which come into effect at the beginning of June will impose tougher penalties for employers who hire or sub contract workers [...]

Click to read the full news article: Severe penalties for employers in crackdown on illegal workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

